# Magnifying Glass - Amusing!



## chantal7 (Mar 18, 2008)

These things I got in the mail or something, I don't remember exactly... I took my imagination to another level... call me retarded, but I had fun, LOL! :blushing: :lmao:


----------



## LaFoto (Mar 18, 2008)

So with that you don't even need to apply the liquifying tool in PS


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 18, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> So with that you don't even need to apply the liquifying tool in PS



Nope! I've also fooled around with that tool - haha. Quite amusing the first time.


----------



## spiffybeth (Mar 18, 2008)

all those pictures made me laugh!


----------



## DPW2007 (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha, definitely fun shots, made me laugh!!

David


----------



## chantal7 (Mar 19, 2008)

Haha glad I got people laughing  You guys should try it!


----------



## Puscas (Mar 19, 2008)

:mrgreen:



thanks, that's funny.




pascal


----------



## Ajay (Mar 20, 2008)

Funny stuff.  I love your posts.


----------



## JRob (Mar 20, 2008)

Haha nice ones!


----------

